# thinkpad R31 lucent modem  (part. solved)

## sui

Update: The IBM Thinkpad R31 - series seems to use a smartlink chip (not lucent, how the handbook told me). 

so i don't need to install ltmodem, but slmodem. the version in portage is 2.9.10 and it seems to work - wvdialconf finds the modem 

(i have no dialtone, but i will try it with another cable) 

this post helped me : 

[url]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=198496&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=25 [/url]

</update>

hi all together, 

i try to get the winmoden in my IBM thinkpad (r31-series)to work:

(kernel 2.4.27)

i emerged ltmodem, and had a look at the post-install-infofile 

(/usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r1/html/post-install)

i followed the steps one after the other

- i logged in as root

- i made a killall -HUP devfsd

- executed wvdialconf  (here, my computer tells me that there is no /etc/wvdial.conf) 

after that i tried to get a connection with kppp.

i ran the 'modem-test', but i got the message that there is no /dev/modem

after that, i had a look if the modules are loaded properly - 

i unloaded them, and re-loaded the lt-modules with 'modprobe lt_modem' 

i got some error-messages : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> warnig: loading /lib/modules/2.4.27ltmodem/ltmodem.o will taint the kernel : non GPL - license
> 
> module lt_modem loaded with warnings 
> ...

 

i looked in /var/log/messages - but there was no infomation about any error  :Sad: 

i did not know what to do now 

i looked in the devfsd.conf - but there i found nothing about a modem, i found some entry in 

/etc/devfs.d/ltmodem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> REGISTER   ^tts/LT0$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL Symlink $devname modem
> 
> UNREGISTER   ^tts/LT0$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink modem
> ...

 

so , can anyone help me what i have to to next ?? 

thanks in advance 

suiLast edited by sui on Thu Oct 28, 2004 10:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flybynite

Ltmodem is complex due to a bunch of issues, but can work well.

What you've shown so far tells me that the modules aren't loading so of course your modem doesn't work.

We need to find out why the modules aren't loading.

The ltmodem script does some diagnostics when it builds.  It saves that to a file called BLDrecord.txt which portage stores in your doc dir.  It is basically the same as what scrolled by on the screen when you built ltmodem.  

Post your BLDrecord.txt....

----------

## sui

thanks for answering my question - i will reply as soon as possible: 

my girl friend took the laptop, and i have to wait for it.   :Confused: 

----------

## sui

okay, i have the laptop back, and can have a look...

i searched for the BLDrecord

```

[:Tito ~ #:] locate BLDrecord.txt

/usr/share/doc/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r1/BLDrecord.txt.gz

```

so, if this is the desired file, i can post it here:

```

Linux Newbies should check DOCs/Installers and if still necessary

        http://www.heby.de/ltmodem for already  available  driver

installers

Together  with information included in DOCs/, this report may en-

able you to solve problems.  But if further help is needed,  send

BLDrecord.txt  to  discuss@linmodems.org Please use the following

in the email Subject Line: Lucent  modem,  Not_identified  2.4.27

DISTRO=   DISTR=Not_identified   DVERSION=  ACTION=./build_module

WHOAMI=root Fr Okt 22 13:38:21 UTC 2004 Linux Tito 2.4.27 #10  So

Okt  3  01:28:29  UTC  2004  i686 Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU

1200MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

BASE=source # ===SETTINGS=== LT_SERIAL_MODULE="lt_serial" LT_PRO-

PRIETARY_MODULE="lt_modem"  DOCS="1ST-READ CHANGELOG UPDATES-BUGS

DOCs utils" LT_VERSION="8.26a9" KPKG="kernel"

FV= checking whether we are using GNU C... yes

  using /lib/modules/2.4.27/build

  kernel  headers   are   version   2.4.27   BUILD_LINK=/lib/mod-

ules/2.4.27/build  ->  /usr/src/linux-2.4.27 HEADERS_IN=/lib/mod-

ules/2.4.27/build/include/linux/ MODVERH=yesNext checking utilty versions, with ranges

           Version_min

 Utility    or range for kernels

   name     2.2.16        2.4.18           Actual_version  Gnu  C

2.7.2.3       2.95.3-3.2.1    3.3.4  Gnu make   3.79.1       3.77

binutils   2.8.1.0.23   2.9.1.0.25      2.14.90.0.8

  The gcc compiler resources available are:

 ----------------------------

 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7052  3. Sep 19:39  /usr/bin/gcc  -rwxr-

xr-x  1 root root 9534  3. Sep 19:08 /usr/bin/gcc-config

 ----------------------------

 with your System currently using version 3.3.4

 Do  NOT  mix  the major versions of compilers for the kernel and

modem drivers

 or your System will crash! The following releases are using  gcc

version 3.2.x :

    Mandrake 9, Redhat 8 and SuSE 8.1 in November 2002.

 This  build_module  automatically  adjusts  its resources to the

compiler version used.

 See the utils/ltrename (by Mark Spieth) called by the  Makefile.-rw-r--r--   1  root  root  543896  22. Okt 13:38 lt_modem.o -rw-

r--r--   1  root  root  27431  22.  Okt  13:38  lt_serial.o  DEP-

MOD=/sbin/depmod EXTRAMOD= succeeded:  /sbin/depmod -e lt_modem.o

succeeded:  /sbin/depmod -e lt_modem.o  lt_serial.o

```

it looks like anything is fine, but modprobing lt_serial or lt_modem causes errors

```

[:Tito ~ #:] modprobe lt_modem

Warning: loading /lib/modules/2.4.27/ltmodem/lt_modem.o will taint the kernel: non-GPL license - UNKNOWN

  See http://www.tux.org/lkml/#export-tainted for information about tainted modules

Module lt_modem loaded, with warnings

[:Tito ~ #:] modprobe lt_serial

/lib/modules/2.4.27/ltmodem/lt_serial.o: init_module: No such device

Hint: insmod errors can be caused by incorrect module parameters, including invalid IO or IRQ parameters.

      You may find more information in syslog or the output from dmesg

/lib/modules/2.4.27/ltmodem/lt_serial.o: insmod /lib/modules/2.4.27/ltmodem/lt_serial.o failed

/lib/modules/2.4.27/ltmodem/lt_serial.o: insmod lt_serial failed

```

and dmesg ...

```

mtrr: base(0x98000000) is not aligned on a size(0x300000) boundary

Loading Lucent Modem Controller driver version 8.26

Unloading Lucent Modem Controller driver: version 8.26

Loading Lucent Modem Controller driver version 8.26

Unloading Lucent Modem Controller driver: version 8.26

Loading Lucent Modem Controller driver version 8.26

```

hope this can help a little...

----------

## pilla

It used to work with 2.4.2x kernels, but for a long time I've been using only 2.6.x and I can confirm that it works for those kernels. Maybe you should try ck-sources 2.6.9-ck1 and the lastest version of ltmodem.

----------

## sui

okay, i emerged a new kernel, compiled and installed this one

its the gentoo-dev-source 

```

Linux Tito 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 #1 Fri Oct 22 18:32:45 UTC 2004 i686 Mobile Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU         1200MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

i tried to re-emerge ltmodem, but thats not working at all  :Sad: 

this is the error message i get, when emerging ltmodem

this is the output:

```

[:Tito ~ #:] emerge ltmodem

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) ltmodem-8.26a9.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ltmodem-8.26a9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked.

Within build_module FV=

/tmp/ltmodem/tmpfile

Now acquiring distribution data:

The distribution is Not_identified

        Please report the identifying /etc/FileName to discuss@linmodems.org

TARGET_CPU=

        End of distribution check.

Setting BLDrecord.txt link within source/ folder.

lrwxr-xr-x  1 root root 16 22. Okt 18:59 BLDrecord.txt -> ../BLDrecord.txt

Following a successful check for matching kernel-headers,

the modem drivers will be compiled for the current kernel version: 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

Performing a configure trial and capturing the report to ../conf-report.txt.

Parsing the report:

        No evident problems.

grep: Makefile: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

creating cache ./config.cache

Checking OS

Checking machine type

checking for gcc... gcc

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) works... yes

checking whether the C compiler (gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer ) is a cross-compiler... no

checking whether we are using GNU C... yes

checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes

Checking gcc major version 3

Checking for rpm build... which: no rpmbuild in (/sbin:/usr/sbin:/usr/lib/portage/bin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/opt/Acrobat5:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.2/sbin:/usr/kde/3.2/bin:/opt/vmware/bin:/usr/share/karamba/bin)

rpm

checking for a BSD compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking for make... yes

checking for ld... yes

Checking for kernel headers

  ... in /usr/src/linux: Kernel headers found in /usr/src/linux

  ... in /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.6.8-gentoo-r3: nope

  ... in /usr/src/linux-2.6.8: nope

  ... in /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3: Kernel headers found in /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3

  ... in /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/build: Kernel headers found in /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/build

  using /lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/build

Checking kernel header version

  kernel headers are version 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

configure support only for 2.2, 2.4 and 2.5 kernels

The check for compilation tools and general resources was successful.

Within DOCs/ there is an annotated conf-report.txt

The Makefile and down steam installation scripts have been created.

Next checking for the the needed header file:   modversions.h

Properly configuring your sources may be aided by for RPM using Distros

by:      utils/srcprep

for RPM using Distros

and for Debian style Distros, the resources of kernel-package.deb

Sorry, assembly of the needed header file:    modversions.h

was not specified during configuration of the kernel sources.

Withing the section LOADABLE MODULE SUPPORT:

 [*]   Set version information on all module symbols

which is necessary to specify the assembly of modeversions.h

Consequently compiling of the drivers will fail at the next step.

Next checking utilty versions,

           Version_min

 Utility    or range for kernels

   name     2.2.16       2.4.18          Actual_version

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Gnu C      2.7.2.3      2.95.3-2.9.99   3.3.4

Gnu make   3.77         3.79.1

binutils   2.8.1.0.23   2.9.1.0.25      2.14.90.0.8

-------------------------------------------------------------------

  The gcc compiler resources available are:

 ----------------------------

 -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 7052  3. Sep 19:39 /usr/bin/gcc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 9534  3. Sep 19:08 /usr/bin/gcc-config

 ----------------------------

 with your System currently using version 3.3.4

 Do NOT mix the major versions of compilers for the kernel and modem drivers

 or your System will crash! The following releases are using gcc version 3.2.x :

    Mandrake 9, Redhat 8 and SuSE 8.1 in November 2002.

 This build_module automatically adjusts its resources to the compiler version used.

 See the utils/ltrename (by Mark Spieth) called by the Makefile.

To continue:

        Enter

make: *** Keine Targets angegeben und keine »make«-Steuerdatei gefunden.        s.

Checking for driver products:

Compilation of lt_modem.o failed,

as expected from absence of modversions.h

Read Compile_properly.txt from DOCs/.

If you cannot solve the problem, send BLDrecord.txt to: discuss@linmodems.

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/ltmodem-8.26_alpha9-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 25, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

i don`t know exactly, but it seems that the kernel headers are missing ? 

is that somethiong i have forgotten when i compiled the kernel ?? 

you can find my .config file @ http://emppsz.homelinux.org/~sui/laptop/config-2.6.8-laptop

greets sui

----------

## pilla

Try to set CONFIG_MODVERSIONS to y, rebuild your kernel, reboot and try again  :Smile: 

----------

## flybynite

Well, since you already upgraded to a 2.6 kernel, lets work with that.  You need to use the latest ltmodem which is currently masked, so do the following:

1.  make sure /usr/src/linux points to the current sources:

```

cd /usr/src

rm ./linux

ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3 linux

ls -l /usr/src

```

2.  Then allow portage to use ~x86 ltmodem

```

echo "net-dialup/ltmodem ~x86" >>  /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

Then emerge ltmodem again, this time it should emerge -r3

To load modules:

```

modprobe ltserial

```

Send the new messages, if this doesn't work for you

----------

## sui

okay, i compiled my kernel with 

```

'CONFIG_MODVERIONS=y'

```

(the updated  config-file can be found here)

(some other error occured - i cannot use the trackpoint any longer - but i will try to fix this later) 

after that, i followed the steps suggested by flybynite, and emerging of ltmodem was succesful.

i was not able to 'modprobe ltserial', but there is a module called 'ltmodem' which was loaded properly:

dmesg output is:

```

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

ltmodem: module licence 'Proprietary' taints kernel.

Loading Lucent Modem Controller driver version 8.26

```

after that i did 

```
wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf 
```

to get a configuration-file, but thats not working:

```

[:Tito ~ # :] wvdialconf /etc/wvdial

Scanning your serial ports for a modem

ttyS0<*1> : ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try : 4800 baud

...

Port Scan <*1>: S1  S2  S3  S4  S5  S6  S7 

Sorry, no modem was detected! Is it in use by another program? 

Did you configure it properly with setserial? 

Please read the FAQ at http://open.nit.ca/wvdial/

```

i found some entries for ltmodem in /etc/modules.d/ltmodem:

```

alias char-major-62 ltmodem

alias /dev/tts/LT0 ltmodem

alias /dev/modem ltmodem

```

and in /etc/devfs.d/ltmodem

```

REGISTER   ^tts/LT0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL symlink $devname modem

UNREGISTER   ^tts/LT0$ CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink modem

```

a look in /dev offers me NO /dev/tts/LT0, and NO /dev/modem

does anyone have a suggestion what to do next ? 

greets sui

----------

## pilla

ltserial is essential to get it working.

try to do a depmod -a and modprobe ltserial again.

try to find out if there is a ltserial.ko file in /lib/modules/2.6.xx

----------

## sui

 *pilla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ltserial is essential to get it working.
> 
> try to do a depmod -a and modprobe ltserial again.
> ...

 

okay, i did a 'depmod -a' and modprobe, still without results

```

[:Tito ~ #:] depmod -a

[:Tito ~ #:] modprobe ltserial

FATAL: Error inserting ltserial (/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/ltmodem/ltserial.ko): No such device

[:Tito ~ #:] dmesg

Oct 24 19:01:43 Tito ltserial: No device detected

```

It's curious... when i search for ltserial

```

[:Tito ~ #:] find /lib/modules/ -name '*.o' -or -name '*.ko' | grep ltserial

/lib/modules/2.6.8-gentoo-r3/ltmodem/ltserial.ko

```

a look in this file offers me

```

Z[^_]

X[^_]

UWVS

[^_]

[^_]

Lucent Modem

ltserial

ttyLT

tts/LT

<3>ltserial: Hm, pci device struct addr for ltmodem is 0

<3>lt_request_resources failed

<3>ltserial: unable to register port

<3>ltserial: unable to register driver

<3>ltserial: No device detected

license=GPL

description=Lucent linmodem serial port driver

vermagic=2.6.8-gentoo-r3 preempt PENTIUMIII 4KSTACKS gcc-3.3

depends=ltmodem

Lcleanup_module

init_module

struct_module

__request_region

uart_write_wakeup

uart_add_one_port

iomem_resource

m5uart_get_divisor

Vuart_unregister_driver

uart_update_timeout

uart_remove_one_port

ioport_resource

printk

9lt_set_virtual_interrupt

lt_get_dev

ppreempt_schedule

&request_irq

__release_region

tty_hangup

__wake_up

^uart_register_driver

tty_flip_buffer_push

GetLtModemInterface

uart_get_baud_rate

free_irq

ltserial

```

can this happen when i compile my kernel with 

CONFIG_MWAVE=y  ?? 

dont know ...  :Sad: 

----------

## opensas

susi.

I have a similar problem, and so far now I've found out that my modem, it's not supported.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

to dinf out you have to do a lspci -v, then a lspci -nv and see the vendor and device id.

You can also download and run scanmodem, wich wil automatically tell you if your modem is supported. 

Go on and read the following thread, I've explained it all much better there.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=266901&highlight=modem+slmodem

Saludos

Sas

have a look at part of the output of scanmodem

```

Modem candidates are at PCI_buses:  0000:01:07.0

    

Providing detail for device at PCI_bus 0000:01:07.0

  with vendor-ID:device-ID

       ----:----

Class 0780: 11c1:048c   Communication controller: Lucent Microelectronics V.92 56K WinModem (rev 02)

  SubSystem 11c1:044c   Lucent Microelectronics: Unknown device 044c

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

   Memory at ed001000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

   I/O ports at a000 [size=8]

  

                  -----PCI_IDs-------                    --CompilerVer- 

    Feature List:  Primary  Subsystem Distr  KernelVer   kernel default  CPU

 ./scanModem test 11c1:048c 11c1:044c gentoo 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 3.3.3     i686

 == Checking PCI IDs through modem chip suppliers ==

 Vendor 11c1 corresponds to Lucent Technologies or subsidiary Agere Systems, Inc.

 Information is at:  http://www.agere.com/client/modem_dsp.html. Produced are both:

   1) modems identifiable from their primary PCI IDs and 

   2) soft modem Subystem chips requiring identification through codec readouts.

 

  Class 0703:  11c1:048c is still NOT supported under Linux, as of 2004_Dec_14

  It is a "software" modem without a digital signal processing (DSP) chipset.

  The ltmodem drivers from http://ltmodem.heby.de resources for DSP modems do NOT provide support,

    A dialout terminates with "No Carrier" or a Hang if usage of the ltmodem drivers is attempted.

```

you can get the "11c1:048c " id with lspci -v and lspci - nv

----------

## opensas

you can download scanmodem from http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/

Saludos

Sas

----------

